# Dogs Eye and Horse....



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

So what's this crazy Aussie up to now you ask. Well you have been introduced to and some have been treated to the wonderful taste and aroma of Vegemite and now it is time to introduce another Aussie gourmet delight.... Dogs Eye and Horse  .

Dogs Eye and Horse is Aussie slang for Meat Pie and Sauce (yes you can call it Ketchup if you want.... just wont rhyme). Also known as The Mystery Pack cause you don't really know what these things are made up of. Suppose to be meat and gravy but who knows??

So do you guys have or eat something similar??

Click Click


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Uh...wow! If I ever visit DownUnder, remind me to bring some food! Sorry Jason, but u :r 

Mel


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Ahh so theres no actual horse? My step-mom had actual horse meat when they went to Italy a few years ago.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had horse meat sashimi in Japan. Not bad, with beer and dried squid.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> So do you guys have or eat something similar??


Some people here are known to eat deep fried bull testicles. I'll stick with fried pickles myself on the weird end. I'm not a deep fried bull testicle freak. u

That or a can of potted "meat" spread. Yup just get yourself two slices of bread and a nice room temp can of meat spread and have yourself a fine sandwich


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

for those who are now sickly curious about potted "meat" here's a fun fact website for you. here


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

MMMMMM!! I love potted meat(Goes great with crackers)!
I have a question has anyone here ever tried Livermush or grits?  Have also ate horse before,and Squid which was very chewy. Cow balls or Moutain oysters as they are called aroundhere ,I have not had the pleasure of trying. 

CBF :w


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> MMMMMM!! I love potted meat(Goes great with crackers)!
> I have a question has anyone here ever tried Livermush or grits?  Have also ate horse before,and Squid which was very chewy. Cow balls or Moutain oysters as they are called aroundhere ,I have not had the pleasure of trying.
> 
> CBF :w


Cows have balls? 

Sorry bro just breakin balls.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Had Lambs Fry and Bacon, Mmmmmmm which is lambs kidney and bacon, also quite fond of Black Pudding which is congealed blood in a sausage which you fry... Yummmmmm.

Yeah, and since when did COWS have bulls


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> So what's this crazy Aussie up to now you ask. Well you have been introduced to and some have been treated to the wonderful taste and aroma of Vegemite and now it is time to introduce another Aussie gourmet delight.... Dogs Eye and Horse  .
> 
> Dogs Eye and Horse is Aussie slang for Meat Pie and Sauce (yes you can call it Ketchup if you want.... just wont rhyme). Also known as The Mystery Pack cause you don't really know what these things are made up of. Suppose to be meat and gravy but who knows??
> 
> ...


We call it "chicken pot pie",????, here in the States.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> for those who are now sickly curious about potted "meat" here's a fun fact website for you. here


I used to like Mac and Cheese with Spam....Ok I still do, but now before I take a bite I'm going to really thing about the ingredients.... u

Thanks for the info... :hn


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

LastClick said:


> I used to like Mac and Cheese with Spam....Ok I still do, but now before I take a bite I'm going to really thing about the ingredients.... u
> 
> Thanks for the info... :hn


Spam is still processed (duh) heavily but Potted meat is a beast of a different nature. I think once you read "Mechanically separated chicken" you'll never look at it again. I can only imagine the taste. The worst part for me is trying to imagine the smell. Cat food must smell better. u


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

LastClick said:


> We call it "chicken pot pie",????, here in the States.


Not quite the same....Meat pies are better!

Steak and bacon for me!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Meat Pies... yummmmm.... but I have to disagree on the colour of your sauce... HP/brown sauce all the way!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll get back with y'all on the results. Gonna try to feed my cat potted meat and see if he'll eat it.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Meat Pies... yummmmm.... but I have to disagree on the colour of your sauce... HP/brown sauce all the way!


Yes the HP is good, an old fav actually. Also Worchester Sauce soaked into a pie is nice as well. I remember as a kid when buying a pie you use to be able to get little sachets of Worchester Sauce for your pie, well in New Zealand anyway.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

yeah, those little sachets are still about over here, as far as I know... I'll see if I can nick ya some from a restauant :r oh... I need some soggy chip shop pies.

Anyone round here like pork pies?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

man I miss the good ol square meal  
A stevenson's square pie & few a beers at footy match,man that brings back the ol memories 
how bout the dressed pie with potato& slice of beet root on top with some peas  
here in the US they don't know how to make a good meat pie,too much runny gravy not enough meat u
ya can't have a pie in one hand & a beer in the other ,the pie ends up on ya boots


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> yeah, those little sachets are still about over here, as far as I know... I'll see if I can nick ya some from a restauant :r oh... I need some soggy chip shop pies.
> 
> Anyone round here like pork pies?


I like Pork Pies


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

i guess Goetta is about the closest i come to any mystery meat products.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I'd eat one of those... I might even spread vegemite on it...


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> I'd eat one of those... I might even spread vegemite on it...


You've created a monster, Jason.....


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

tazziedevil said:


> You've created a monster, Jason.....


Yep. looks like there's no stopping him now. Worst thing is I'll have to keep sending him jars of Vegemite to support his addiction.


----------

